# My first commission painting



## MindGem (Oct 28, 2015)

Had my first "art show" on a public bath house. You gotta start somewhere








BUt it was a lot of fun, lots of feedback and a bunch of interest even though none were sold, guess I had too high prices for that audience.

Anyways, got my first commission work from a young lady who saw my paintings. I made a Youtube video of it, what do you think?


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Love it! Reminds me of Kincaid!


----------



## MindGem (Oct 28, 2015)

Thanx for the feedback Dick,

Thomas Kinkade is absolutely an inspiration. I don't want to delve too deep into the kitsch he has but definitely the romantic feel.


----------

